

Why I'm Sick of Slick Design - dmazin
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201404/jason-fried/do-not-overdesign-your-website.html

======
pcurve
I'm sick of slick designs too, but I didn't think too many people would've
considered basecamp's UI as 'slick design'. So I'm curious about what Jason
Fried is thinking for the new design. I hope they don't go all minimalistic.

Personally, I think Atlassian Jira does a great job of striking the right
balance between great clutter-free design and functions.

